# My tortoise is eating stones and feathers



## Magnus (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi

My hermann's tortoise Magnus has an incredible appetite for stones and feathers. When he's outside he would much rather eat these than any of the lovely plants around him.

I have ensured that there are no stones or feathers in his enclosure ever, and he has cuttle fish bone to nibble on. When I let him free in the garden I have to watch him so carefully, he will find and try to consume every feather or stone around as mcuh more quickly as he is getting older!

I am more than prepared to keep taking these actions, I don't want him poorly bless him, but I wondered if this is a commone tortoise issue? Does anyone elses do it? And does it matter? My gut feeling (please excuse the pun) is that the feather is probably less dangerous, as he should difest that, although way over his daily protein intake i bet, but the stones are a different matter...

Does anyone have any advice please?


----------

